# 1941 Vintage Schwinn Prewar BA-107 Autocycle Bicycle Restored



## tomsjack (Nov 26, 2018)

*1941 Vintage Schwinn Prewar BA-107 Autocycle Bicycle Restored On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Vintage-Schwinn-Prewar-BA-107-Autocycle-Bicycle-Restored/292834613475?*


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2018)

My oh my is that pretty. The color is killer! 


For some reason I can't paste a photo. Whatup?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 27, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 908982



LOL,


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 27, 2018)

why is the seat clamp missing?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Did they still make a 16" frame in '41? V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Did they still make a 16" frame in '41? V/r Shawn




Yup. 



SJ_BIKER said:


> why is the seat clamp missing?




16" size frame


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 27, 2018)

ICK!


----------

